# No sound on ATI R6xx (HDMI)



## Spod (May 11, 2015)

One card on motherboard, I can hear sound there (now disabled it in BIOS), PCI-E x1 card, can't get the sound to the TV  (kodi)

`cat /dev/sndstat`, `kldstat` and `sysctl hw.snd` are here:
http://pastebin.com/hH016STn

Oh, and mixer:

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
```

Just tested the `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1` on headset, this one works . Only the HDMI is making me problems...


----------



## woodsb02 (May 11, 2015)

I believe multimedia/kodi ignores the `sysctlhw.snd.default_unit` settings.

Instead, it has it's own Audio Output configuration in the settings menu.
http://kodi.wiki/view/Settings/System#Audio_output

I recommend playing something, and whilst it is playing push the TAB key to switch back to the menu, go into settings and scroll through all possible audio output devices. You will find one that works if you suddenly hear sound from the playing track coming out of your speakers.


----------



## Spod (May 12, 2015)

Even if that is the case, it doesn't work, I have tested pcm1 and it works. The only problem I have is HDMI .

By the way, there are sounds when you cruise the menus so you quickly hear when the correct sound output is used. And I have tried all he possible outputs, not a sound .


----------



## woodsb02 (May 12, 2015)

Check the Audio Passthrough settings in multimedia/kodi - make sure they are configured to go to the same output as the normal sound output.


----------



## Spod (May 12, 2015)

Ok, I will check it when I come back home, although I think I have already tested it.


----------



## Spod (May 14, 2015)

Checked it, doesn't work.


----------



## k9dog (Aug 9, 2022)

This email is much later than post date, but bsd/linux is handling sound in a difficult way for the user. You might wanna check alsamixer to check if card is muted. With HDMI it is often the case. In alsa mixer press F6 to select ATI R600. After this I think I remember to toggle the mute with 'm'-key. You might wanna look into how you automatic unmute card, either by some event (pulseaudio? think does it if set up right) or running a X/display-manger startup script. If you switch monitor on and off it could help or make it worse (turning off is something you might wanna avoid and definitely handle if you can). Experiment and read information (you can read amd64/intel Linux documents too as setup is usually the same - ATI R600 does tell me you use AMD (x86/64 based and probably Radeon HD 2000 series) and forum tells me you use BSD). Have 2 of these old machines  One had the sound acting up today after a recompile of kernel. Unmuting removed problem, but I have to reactivate after boot. (this is not an attempt to hijack the thread just info)


----------

